# Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter



## Hechtpaule (1. Februar 2011)

Hi Leuts,

ich habe ja schon viel gehört und gelesen, dass Hundefutter á la Frolic, Rufus etc. ein TOP Köder für Friedfische sein soll. Allerdings konnte ich noch kein Rezept finden, welches zur Herstellung von Grundfutter zu gebrauchen ist.

Ich denke gerade in den kalten Jahreszeiten dürfte der Erfolg nicht ausbleiben.

Ich habe nun einen 4 kg Sack von dem Zeug gekauft (kleinere Gebinde gab's leider nicht). Die Ringe sind recht weich und lassen sich so sicherlich nicht gut mahlen ohne alles zu verkleben etc |gr:

Also bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, das Zeug im Backofen zu trocknen - nach 1,5 Stunden bei max. 100° waren die Ringe immer noch weich - das einzige was sich geändert hat war die Laune meiner besseren Hälfte, weil jetzt die ganze Bude nach dem Scheixx stinkt. (mein Einwand sie solle froh sein, dass ich kein Boiliekocher bin, hat nicht wirklich geholfen |supergri )

Naja, die regt sich wieder ab, aber das Hundefutter ist immer noch weich. Hat schon 'mal einer von euch das Zeugs getrocknet und gemahlen und wenn ja wie hab't ihr die Trocknung vorgenommen ?

Wenn noch einer ein gutes Rezept für die weitere Verarbeitung hat wäre das klasse (meine Idee war, 1 Teil gemahlenes Hundefutter auf 2-3 Teile Paniermehl oder so ähnlich)

Danke schon 'mal und schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Ja, die Backofennummer ist immer wieder ein großer Spaß! Wer hat damit noch nicht seine Küche vernebelt...

Einfacher: Nimm billigstes Katzentrockenfutter, mahl das, geht prima, und hau dieses Mehl ins Futter. Ein paar ganze und zerbröckelte Frolics ins Futter, einen Ring als Köder und gut ist.

Besonders geruchsintensiv ist's aber nicht, egal ob du Katzenfuttermehl od. Frolicmehl nimmst. Deswegen empfehle ich, zusätzlich auch noch gemahlenes Forelli oder mit etwas Flüssigkeit püriertes Hunde-/Katzen-Dosenfutter mit ins Futter zu geben oder halt anderen Lockstoff.


----------



## carphunter1678 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Oder wenn du viel Zeit hast kaufst du dir einen Korda krusha und zermahlst es damit dauert aber ein bisschen wenn du die,ganzen 4kg klein machen willst.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Ich haue Frolic einfach in den Mixer und stell das Ding auf volle Pulle. Hat bisher ohne Probleme geklapp und gab feines Mehl.

Alternativ kannst du die Ringe auch einfach auf ein Blech legen und dann nach draußen zum Trocknen. Obwohl das bei den Temperaturen eher nicht klappen wird |supergri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129672&highlight=frolic

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206434&highlight=frolic

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198416&highlight=frolic

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51930&highlight=frolic

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35151&highlight=frolic

usw usw usw....


----------



## Hechtpaule (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Hallo Asphaltmonster,

danke für die Links - ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich über die Tatsache, dass Frolic etc. ein guter Köder ist schon viel gelesen habe. Gerade was das Karpfenangeln angeht gibbet unmengen an Infos. Die interessieren mich aber nicht, da ich keine Karpfen fangen will.

Ich suche Rezepte für's Grundfutter - nicht für's Karpfenangeln. Anlocken will ich mit dem Zeug Brassen, Rotaugen und Co. Keine Karpfen. Auch interssieren mich die Trocknungs- und Pulverisierungsmethoden anderer Kollegen (Backofen scheidet nach der 1. Testphase leider aus).

Trotzdem Danke für eine Mühe.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

In den einzelnen Themen sind auch z.Teil Tipps dazu enthalten.

Das Problem ist die Konsistenz von Frolic. Ich habe die mal mit einem "Zauberstab" zerkleinert, das klappt ganz gut. Allerdings ist es sehr mühselig und man bekommt sehr schnell einen brauen Matsch, wenn diese noch zu feucht sind.
Am besten kannst du das Hundetrockenfutter zermahlen, das gibt auch eine gute Konsistens nach dem zermahlen, während das Frolic (nicht getrocknet) sehr schnell "schmiert".


Mittlerweile habe ich eine alte Kaffeemühle wie sie früher noch in Bäckereien zu finden war und zermahle damit alles.

Frage doch mal da nach, ob die noch so eine rumstehen haben. Ich habe meine auch beim Schwiegervater vom Speicher...


----------



## Hechtpaule (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Hi Asphaltmonster,

danke für den Tipp mit der Kaffeemühle ! - Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich das Futter richtig trocken bekomme. Evtl. in der Garage ausbreiten und abwarten.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## pangea (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Hallo

Ich weiss, mein Tip passt nicht ganz zur Jahreszeit, aber ich trockne Frolics an der Luft ( im Sommer ). Dauert 2 bis drei Tage, dann sind sie richtig hart, aber kaum noch zu mahlen.

Frolicmehl mache ich aus " frischen " Ringen und lasse das Mehl dann trocknen .

Schöne Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Servus.
Ich nehme immer Minnifrolic am Haar die sind kleiner und die bekommt auch ne Brasse oder größeres Rotauge / Schleie in maul. Anfüttern einfach ne Handvoll und rein damit.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Eine Alternative sind auch die Ringe aus dem Raiffeisen, sind etwas günstiger. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186911


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*



pangea schrieb:


> Dauert 2 bis drei Tage, dann sind sie richtig hart, aber kaum noch zu mahlen.




Das ist das große Problem - ohne ein starkes Mahlwerk sind die Dinger kaum zu kacken.

Das antrocknen über eine kurze Zeit ist, wenn man keine Profimühle hat, der einzige Weg der zu einem halbwegs befriedigendem Ergebnis führt.


----------



## Downbeat (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das ist das große Problem - ohne ein starkes Mahlwerk sind die Dinger kaum zu kacken.



Dafür hat der liebe Gott den Gebissträgern die Backpflaumen geschenkt.#6:q
*duckundwech*


----------



## Petri (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Frolic in nen standmixer (so´n ding für milchshakes etc), klein machen, mit paniermehl nach belieben mischen. fertig ist ein gutes futter für nen korb.

Frolic nicht trocknen. tüte auf, ab in den mixer!!

ist nicht total fein, muß es aber auch nicht sein. kleine stückchen finde ich eher gut. dann muß man nicht noch mais oder sowas mit rein machen. Das Futter ist sehr beliebt bei Rotaugen und kleinen Karpfen.


----------



## siwok44 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Hallo! Frolic mit getrockentm Brot in den Zerkleiner,funk.suppper.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic & Co. als Grundfutter*

Mir is bekannt also den Frolic-Ring in nen Damenstrumpf etc. reintuhn und dann so eng am Frolic anliegen wie möglich zu knoten je nach Gwässer kann man auch noch ein Auftriebsteil mit einbauen .


----------

